# Nintendo WFC crap.



## AlexInsane (Feb 1, 2009)

*PLEASE NOTE: I decided to put this in Bits and Bytes instead of Three Frags left, simply because of the technical nature of this thread. Please do not move.*

I got Animal Crossing City Folk recently and I was like "FUCK YEAH, Wireless stuff!" and then I try using my Wifi USB Connector thingy and it DOESN'T WORK.

I've tried downloading the latest software for the USB Connector from the website, and trying to make it so that the USB Connector can leech off of an existing connection, but it won't work. Does anyone know how to fix this? I know that the USB Connector thing has since been discontinued, but it's the only thing I have that will allow me wireless access. 

I have a land based internet connection, not a wireless one, so the wireless thingy that connects to the Wii isn't going to do me any good.

Any ideas?


----------



## Runefox (Feb 1, 2009)

> I have a land based internet connection, not a wireless one, so the wireless thingy that connects to the Wii isn't going to do me any good.


Huh? What wireless thingy that connects to the Wii? They both use the same protocol, which is colloquially called WiFi, and if your Wii is connected, you should be able to use your DS.

Make sure that whatever you're using for wireless isn't using what's called WPA security, which is advanced encryption that Nintendo decided not to support for the DS. If you change it to WEP (and update your Wii's settings accordingly), you should be fine.

As for the Nintendo USB connector, I honestly don't really know much about how to set it up, since I've never had to use one, and I honestly thought that the software took care of the setup. That said, if the Wii works, your DS should work, so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 1, 2009)

The wireless thingy that connects my Wii to my computer, through which I have an internet connection. That thingy.

The thing is, my Wii can only connect to the internet/wifi if I have the USB Connector in my laptop, so if the USB Connector doesn't work, I can't use my Wii/DS to connect to anyone.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Feb 1, 2009)

I hate those USB adapter things...  if you ask me, they're a disgrace of a product.  If I were you, I'd use a wireless router.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 1, 2009)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> I hate those USB adapter things...  if you ask me, they're a disgrace of a product.  If I were you, I'd use a wireless router.



Too much work, not enough reward. And it's expensive to buy a router.

Besides, God knows what I'd have to do to set up a wireless router for internet provided by the college.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Feb 1, 2009)

EDIT: Disregard this post, I apparently didn't read all the replies. I suck cocks.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 2, 2009)

the best thing you could do then is go down to the public Library and see if they have wi-fi.... (most of them now adays do have wi-fi).


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 2, 2009)

Rakiao said:


> the best thing you could do then is go down to the public Library and see if they have wi-fi.... (most of them now adays do have wi-fi).



Even if I do, they wouldn't let me set up my system in there, and they sure as hell wouldn't let me use their TV.


----------



## Raithah (Feb 2, 2009)

I think I've got one of those kicking around (and a half hour to spare); I'll letcha know if [this] guide actually works - you'll want to look under "4.2  Configuring a Software AP in Windows", by the way.

Edit: Whoops, try [this] instead.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 2, 2009)

that nintendo wifi USB adapter sucks pretty hard... setting it up is a total bitch and sometimes it wont work at all for no apparent reason...
a lot of people have problems with it.
here is a step by step instuction to set it up, you cant do anything but just trying again and again until it finally works...
http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/onlineUSB.jsp


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 2, 2009)

I think the main problem I'm having is that even though all the software is downloaded and everything is where it should be, the USB Connector isn't connected to a network connection that's actually connected to the internet. 

Does anyone know how to bridge connections between my current internet connection and the USB connection?


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 2, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Does anyone know how to bridge connections between my current internet connection and the USB connection?



Generically in windows, right click Network Neighbourhood, right-click the wired adapter, properties, advanced, "allow sharing".  Then hit the firewall tab and allow windows to bridge the connection to the wireless.

This is from memory, not on a wintel box right now, but it should point you in the correct direction.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 2, 2009)

Argh.

This is seriously pissing me off.

I've tried it a dozen times and it keeps saying "You must select at least two LAN or High Speed Internet connections that are not being used by Internet Connection Sharing."

Does that mean they're already shared? How do I unshare the connector, then? 

I click on Local Area Connection 5, which is the USB connector connection, and it says that there's lots of stuff being sent, but nothing's being received, which I can only assume is because it's not connected to the internet at all. But it won't LET me connect the connector to the internet!


----------



## Raithah (Feb 3, 2009)

Hold down the Control key, then select both the WiFi adapter and your NIC =D (then right click).


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 3, 2009)

Raithah said:


> Hold down the Control key, then select both the WiFi adapter and your NIC =D (then right click).



Still giving me the same message.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 7, 2009)

This is what I did for Mario Kart DS and Pokemon Diamond (AGES AGO)


1. Identify If You Have A Wireless Router
2. Make A Note Of The Network Name And Password
3. Use Your Game To Browse To Nintendo WFC Settings
4. Select Add Connection
5. Select Connection 1
6. It Will Now Browse For Available Networks
7. Click Your Network And Enter The Password
8. It Will Test The Network, If Successful Boot Into The Full Game And Try To Go Online Through The Normal Way.

Hope This Helps


----------



## humbird0 (Feb 10, 2009)

If I understand correctly, you're using a wired connection to your computer to get internet on your Wii, right?

The simplest thing to do would be to get a wireless router.
They cost $35, and work right out of the box.
Just plug it in and go.

If nothing else, it's a _*lot*_ easier than hassling with internet connection sharing.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 10, 2009)

humbird0 said:


> If I understand correctly, you're using a wired connection to your computer to get internet on your Wii, right?
> 
> The simplest thing to do would be to get a wireless router.
> They cost $35, and work right out of the box.
> ...



I'm not going to spend $40 just to get internet on my Wii. It's not worth it. I mean, what else would I use it for? It's just me and one other guy living here in our suite.

What I WANT is for my the Wifi USB Connector to connect to my laptop, which is connected to a wired connection. I don't see why I have to spend more money when I have everything I should need already.

There are actual hotspots around me that my Wii can connect to, but they're all password encrypted and I don't know who the networks belong to.


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 11, 2009)

You know i managed to get my router to do wireless by using a guide that's on gamefaqs for this very thing. Though the rcommeded router would be a Linksys WRT54G.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Feb 14, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> *PLEASE NOTE: I decided to put this in Bits and Bytes instead of Three Frags left, simply because of the technical nature of this thread. Please do not move.*
> 
> I got Animal Crossing City Folk recently and I was like "FUCK YEAH, Wireless stuff!" and then I try using my Wifi USB Connector thingy and it DOESN'T WORK.
> 
> ...



If you are using Vista, it doesn't work with it.


----------

